# Topics > Fun and humor >  Judah Vs. The Machines

## Airicist

"Judah Vs. The Machines" 

by Jordan Crook
May 23, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Fighting robots with Judah Friedlander | Disrupt NY 2017

Published on May 17, 2017




> Judah Friedlander reveals a new project with TechCrunch and the Onion before chatting with Jordan Crook about the things he's learned and his thoughts on the eventual machine takeover.

----------


## Airicist

Judah vs. Facebook's dog breed recognition robot

Published on May 23, 2017




> Judah visits Facebook, an up-and-coming website. He learns how AI works on their platform and how difficult it is to translate emojis (emojii?). And he challenges their dog-breedrecognition software to see if man is still dog’s best friend.

----------


## Airicist

Judah vs Seurat the art robot

Published on May 24, 2017




> Judah meets Alex Reben, an artist and roboticist who has created a painting robot. He meets some of Alex’s weirder creations, such as a robot that intentionally harms humans. And he challenges the art-bot to an art-off in the final challenge.

----------


## Airicist

Judah vs soccer playing robots

Published on May 25, 2017




> Judah challenges RoboCanes, soccer playing robots from the University of Miami. He learns how well robots can work together and how bad they are at standing on two feet. And he challenges them to a match with the future of humanity on the line.

----------


## Airicist

Judah vs shopping app thing

Published on May 26, 2017




> Judah meets Operator, an app that uses AI technology somehow. He pieces together some facts about the company, such as why their phone booths have no phones. And he acts as personal shopper in the challenge with Operator.

----------


## Airicist

Judah vs self-driving toy cars

Published on May 30, 2017




> Judah challenges Anki, a self-driving toy car. He learns what it takes to be a robot and who to blame if things go wrong. And he faces the jeers of Anki’s creators in the this man vs machine showdown.

----------


## Airicist

Judah vs hotel delivery robot

Published on May 31, 2017




> Judah meets Relay, a robot that delivers stuff to hotel rooms. He challenges this adorable robot to a game of customer satisfaction. And he answers the question: Can a man and a robot fall in love?

----------


## Airicist

Judah vs emotion identifying robot

Published on Jun 1, 2017




> Judah visits Kairos, a company that creates AI to recognize human emotional states. He takes a grand tour of their one-room campus. And he faces off against their algorithms to see who can better detect emotions.

----------


## Airicist

Judah vs tedious tasks robot

Published on Jun 2, 2017




> Judah meets BRETT, the Berkeley Robot for the Elimination of Tedious Tasks. He posits his own theory for what BRETT represents. And he challenges the robot to a toddler’s game in the thrilling conclusion.

----------

